# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  scotch and soda

## manitas

Hola.
Antes de comprarlo me gustaría saber si en el formato de monedas euro
está conseguido y se puede dar a examinar o se nota y hay que hacer un cambio secreto y cuales son las monedas que usa ¿2€,1€,50ct?
Saludos.

----------


## Felipe

También lo hay con monedas de 2 euros y 50 céntimos. La de 50 céntimos es de curso legal; la de 2 euros (una vez quitada la primera cascarilla) lo parece, pero si la das a examinar te pillarán. Necesitas cambiarla antes.

Si lo compras por fuera, encuentras medio dólar con penique inglés o con centavo mejicano (este último no es de curso legal ya que pone "es copia")

Saludos

Felipe

----------


## Mago Habibi

Tienes dos modelos. la magnetica y la tradicional. Depende para que lo utilices te será más util una u otra. La magnetica no puedes colocarlas juntas sin que se pegen entre ellas. La tradicional puedes inluso montar una en la otra un poco sin que haga movimientos raros debido al magnetismo.

Yo compre en www.tiendamagia.com la tradicional de 50 cts y 5 cts. de Tango y esta perectamente hecha y una vez juntas no se nota practicamente nada.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

en tiendamagia los tienes de tres amneras. el euro tradicional de 5cent y 50 cent,  el manetico de 1e y 50 cent y el ingles (el que te recomiendo) de medio dolasr y penique ingles(tambien magnetico)

----------


## Iñigo

Yo te recomiendo el tradicional.Los movimientos que se emplean hacen que nadie sospeche q son monedas trucadas y cuando terminas puedes dar a examinar las monedas.La pena uqe sean 5 y 50 céntimos...

----------


## magic-xevi

Hola, alguien me podría ecir el efecto de este truco que se llama "scotch and soda"??
Saludos

----------


## Iñigo

Te puedes inventar infinidad de ruitinas con estas monedas.Lo mejor ea que mires lo efectos en tiendamagia donde aparecen tres ejemplos de lo que es capaz este juego.

----------


## michaelofkent

que buen truco

----------


## reycure

Pues os hago caso, y me uno a la tradicional... ya sabeis lo tradicional siempre suele ser mejor  :Smile1:  .ejemplo de ello el raven el reel y el original....

----------


## NiponT

buenas tardes os escribo para daros mi opinion deese juego ya que me llego el juego el viernes por la mañana y he de deciros que por la noche ya lo estaba hacien vamos haciendo...jajaj simplemente hacia desaparecer una de las dos monedas que es lo facil...la moneda se puede dar a examinar perfectamente nadie duda y sale a la perfeccion ya solo me queda hacer mas rutinas con ese juego...yo tengo el tradicional asi que del otro no puedo deciros nada..

----------


## Goreneko

Creo que os estais liando con el eurolocking...

----------


## Marco Antonio

A ver, el magnético tiene bastantes más ventajas que el original, por varias razones. La primera es que puedes usar esa moneda como si fuera una moneda magnética (ya que lleva un iman). La segunda es que para separar las partes no necesitas el aro de bronce, con una simple moneda de 2 o 5 céntimos sobre la parte de la moneda imantada tirando despacio se abre. 

También tiene algún defecto, si alguien hace fuerza la moneda gira sobre la cascarilla, cosa que no ocurre con el original. 

Por cierto Nipon.... prueba a llevar empalmada en la otra mano una moneda real similar a la que desaparece en tu juego de scoth y soda, de esta forma más que una desaparición será un viaje de una mano a otra. La gente se suele sorprender más cuando eres capáz de explicarles o enseñarles donde ha ido la moneda que falta.... Si no eres capaz de dar una solución a esta incognita, posiblemente desconfíen de la moneda que tienes. puedes incluso esconder alguna moneda en un sitio, te la pones en un ojo, encima de la cabeza para que al inclinar caiga, debajo de un vaso, plato o salero, etc... lo que quieras.

Un abrazo

----------


## NiponT

buenas tardes a todos gracias marco antonio tio es buena idea ahora tengoque practicar el empalme de la moneda para que no se note y poder ponerla donde quiera...gracias por la ayuda un saludo a todos..

----------


## cuenk

respecto al magnetico, ¿¿es normal entonces que gire la de dentro??
Gira con facilidad o hay que ejercer mucha fuerza? ¿no creeis que el espectador se dara cuenta al revisarla? os ha pasado?

Gracias

----------


## Dow

la de dentro a mi me gira con facilidad... aun así, no recomiendo dar a examinar nada trucado... el espectador puede ser muy bestia e incluso estropearlo...

----------


## cuenk

ok gracias por contestar, pensaba que nadie se molestaría en contestar.
Entonces imagino que me decantaré por la tradicional que con un poquito de maña se unen perfectamente. 

Un saludo

----------


## Marco Antonio

Cuenk: yo te recomendaría el magnético, siempre podrás hacer un reset sin necesidad de usar el "extractor" que trae la versión tradicional.. ¿el porque?

Sencillamente porque con el Scotch y soda puedes hacer un montón de efectos, y aunque realmente sea con la misma moneda, los efectos pueden ser tan diferentes como la noche y el día. 

La facilidad de resetear la moneda con tan solo un iman o algo que sea atraido por el iman (yo uso una moneda de 2 céntimos, como lleva el canto ranurado puedo pegarla en la moneda y usar esa ranura para meter las uñas y levantar. En 10 segundos tengo de nuevo la moneda lista para.... Hacer una desaparición, una transposición en las manos del  espectador, atravesar una mesa, etc... 

Piensalo porque es una buena inversión, y aunque la moneda gire, nadie se dará cuenta. Te lo puedo asegurar. Además si la ptradicional la dejan caer en la mesa también se darán cuenta porque no suena como una moneda normal. 

Un abrazo.

----------


## cuenk

Gracias Marco Antonio, he leido tus comentarios sobre scotch and soda de todos los hilos de conversacion abiertos, veo que sabes bien de lo que hablas, probare entonces la magnética. Si dices que no se dan cuenta... te hago caso jeje esque determinadas personas revisan todos los elementos minuciosamente y son capaces de encontrar cualquier cosa extraña que pueda haber en el objeto en cuestión. Pero todo es probar supongo que no mirarán tanto como para detectar el giro. La otra opción es no dejarla en sus manos sinó voltearla tu asi que me cojo la magnética.

----------


## GI-GI

> buenas tardes os escribo para daros mi opinion deese juego ya que me llego el juego el viernes por la mañana y he de deciros que por la noche ya lo estaba hacien vamos haciendo...jajaj simplemente hacia desaparecer una de las dos monedas que es lo facil...la moneda se puede dar a examinar perfectamente nadie duda y sale a la perfeccion ya solo me queda hacer mas rutinas con ese juego...yo tengo el tradicional asi que del otro no puedo deciros nada..


Hola NiponT, a mi tambien me llego el jueves por la mañana el juego, pero a diferencia de ti o no entiendo bien las instrucciones o soy un poco burro. Me habla de una moenda de 5 ctms que yo no veo por ningun lado, me puedes ayudar un poco??

----------


## Perfil Borrado

¿alguien sabe como se saca la maldita cascarilla con el aro extractor?

----------


## AHC

Golpe seco sobre la mesa

Saludos
AHC

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Pues yo tengo que darle 20 golpes secos...¿Y en medio del juego no se puede quitar la cascarilla?¿no se puede hacer nada para que se pueda quitar y meter?gracias

----------


## AHC

Pues No Raul.

No se que marca tendras tu de Monedas pero si pones la moneda en el aro no es mas que un golpecito sobre la mesa.

Limpialas bien...eso deberia de solucionar el problema.
Si seguis con inconvenientes para "sacarla" pues entonces seguramente estan deformadas por algun golpe y ya no te serviran.

En cuanto a _...¿Y en medio del juego no se puede quitar la cascarilla?_ debo decirte que *no*...Esto es como el Matrimonio...una vez unidas solo dios puede separarlos..o en todo caso el anillo de plastico.._jaja_


Saludos
AHC

----------

